# Simulateur de vieillesse...



## Fanoo (30 Avril 2007)

Quelqu'un a t'il essayé de voir sa tête passée dans le simulateur de vieillesse à cette adresse :

http://www.futurizeyou.com


ca a l'air assez drole (sans risques et gratuit), mais je ne parviens pas à le faire fonctionner...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2007)

Marche d'enfer


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2007)

Ca ne marche pas; il ne se passe plus rien après avoir téléchargé ma photo...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca ne marche pas; il ne se passe plus rien après avoir téléchargé ma photo...



Peut-être faut-il une photo d'identité aux normes passeport européen pour que le logiciel reconnaisse les contours du visage et puisse bosser ?

Je n'ai pas été jusque là, mais, si ça se trouve, ensuite ils te demandent si tu leur a filé tes sous pour gagner plein de % (pendant trois mois, après...). Si oui, t'as une bonne tête à 70 ans, sinon non.




PS : j'avais oublié que, _eux aussi_ ils étaient en orange...
Couleur à la mode,
ça laisse libre d'y voir tout et n'importe quoi comme référence.


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2007)

Ca prend pas mon avatar, c'trop nul


----------



## JPTK (30 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Peut-être faut-il une photo d'identité aux normes passeport européen pour que le logiciel reconnaisse les contours du visage et puisse bosser ?




C'est ce que j'ai et pourtant ça ne fonctionne pas non plus, elle bug l'interface flash...


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2007)

Sinon, il y a celui-ci, mais il faut s'accrocher pour avoir quelque chose de potable. 

Bref, du bricolage sans grand intérêt... :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Marche d'enfer


 

Yes! Moi aussi &#231;a marche... mais &#231;a fout la trouille quand m&#234;me. 

Si j'en crois ce site, j'aurais de l'ADN de SuperMoquette dans mes g&#234;nes....  

*AVANT*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*APRES*:


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Avril 2007)

Pour ce qui me concerne, le simulateur me laisse au m&#234;me &#226;ge

:afraid:


----------



## Fanoo (30 Avril 2007)

ce serait quand même amusant d'avoir un logiciel de vieillissement !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2007)

&#199;a existe : tu ne reviendras qu'avec un troph&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Fanoo a dit:


> ce serait quand même amusant d'avoir un logiciel de vieillissement !



iPhoto.




Sauf que quand tu y vois ta tête de 70 ans, il est trop tard pour trouver que tu vieilliras mal.


----------



## Fanoo (30 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> iPhoto.



hummm... je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça existe : tu ne reviendras qu'avec un trophé.



Tu veux dire que je suis vieille parce que je n'ai pas de trophé ? 
Pourtant j'y joue.


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Yes! Moi aussi ça marche... mais ça fout la trouille quand même.
> 
> Si j'en crois ce site, j'aurais de l'ADN de SuperMoquette dans mes gênes....



Vous avez le look les cocos!


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2007)

Un simulateur de rajeunissement ou de jeunesse ?


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2007)

Bon, qui n'a pas eu sa dose de DHEA ? :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (30 Avril 2007)

Pour moi non plus, ça marche pas. J'ai mis une photo où je suis super beau, pis ça me transforme en grosse pierre verdâtre, toute fleurie, flanquée d'un gros "RIP". Si c'est une statue, elle est complètement ratée.  D'la connerie j'vous dis.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2007)

Bah, un simulateur de vieillesse? Heu... Amok: il est vieux, et il simule...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, un simulateur de vieillesse? Heu... Amok: il est vieux, et il simule...



Ouais il a pas de trophé Arcade ! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2007)

Rien à caguer de ce genre de gadgets foireux pour employés de bureaux parasites et branleurs pour lesquels le goulag serait encore trop doux...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Fanoo a dit:


> ce serait quand m&#234;me amusant d'avoir un logiciel de vieillissement !



Regardez Papa Maman....





EDIT

PATOCH PRESIDENT PATOCH PRESIDENT PATOCH PRESIDENT !!!!!!!


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (30 Avril 2007)

'Marche très bien ce truc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> PATOCH PRESIDENT PATOCH PRESIDENT PATOCH PRESIDENT !!!!!!!



T'es pas un peu fou non?!? J'ai rien préparé, à part des pals en série...


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es pas un peu fou non?!? J'ai rien préparé, à part des pals en série...



Bah au point où on en est... :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> 'Marche tr&#232;s bien ce truc.



Arr&#234;te &#231;a me d&#233;prime, je viens d'en prendre un coup, au moins 5 ans (de plus).
Arrg, o&#249; est ma canne ?
Scub


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah au point où on en est... :rateau:



Ah, c'est sûr que vous pouvez commencer à vous beurrer l'ionf...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, un simulateur de vieillesse? Heu... Amok: il est vieux, et il simule...



Dans certaines maisons de retraite réservées aux dames, au sud de la Ste Victoire, là ou il a ses habitudes, Amok et cependant surnommé "le Stimulateur de vieillesse"...


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (1 Mai 2007)

C'est qui Amok?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> C'est qui Amok?



Houla, jeune et impétueux alevin! Tu veux terminer mannequin chez Findus®?...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> C'est qui Amok?


Un loup, un ogre, un mythe - du genre planqué dans l'ombre des placards et dont on ne parle qu'à mi-voix pour faire peur aux petits posteurs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2007)

Comment qu'il va te le transformer en Croustibat©, le Maurice...


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> C'est qui Amok?


là tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin Maurice !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comment qu'il va te le transformer en Croustibat©, le Maurice...


Tiens, toi qui est un spécialiste, as-tu déjà tenté le pal au croustibat - c'est froid et rugueux, certes, mais plein de protéines et d'Oméga3 qui sont, on le sait, un bienfait pour l'organisme.

LE POISSON !
LE POISSON !
LE POISSON !
(sur l'air du lapin)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, toi qui est un spécialiste, as-tu déjà tenté le pal au croustibat - c'est froid et rugueux, certes, mais plein de protéines et d'Oméga3 qui sont, on le sait, un bienfait pour l'organisme.



Ben... Le problème, c'est qu'avec la température du corps on coure le risque que le Croustibat ramollisse assez rapidement et se casse dans l'ionf... Et si le Captain Iglo te fourre son batonnet de Colin... Mais ça, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

Ah.....
MacGé est décidément un havre pour des artistes de la suggestion et du détournement poétique comme PATOCHMAN.

Regardez plutôt.
De quoi parle le fil ?
De la vieillesse, du lent déclin de notre sidérante mais éphémère beautée.
Un sujet triste, donc.

Et où a réussi à l'emmener en douceur notre Cocteau des forums ?
Sur le poisson pané !
Le poisson pané - emblème de l'enfance insouciante, naïve et joyeuse !

Patoch' tu es un rayon de soleil !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Patoch' tu es un rayon de soleil !



La joie que je donne est mon miel quotidien...


----------



## Luc G (2 Mai 2007)

Fanoo a dit:


> ce serait quand même amusant d'avoir un logiciel de vieillissement !



Pas besoin de logiciel 
Et peu de chance que ça plante et que ça reste bloqué


----------



## Luc G (2 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah.....
> Patoch' tu es un rayon de soleil !



T'es vache de lui parler sans arrêt des conséquences de l'état de sa chevelure 
Il faut réfléchir avant de parler  :mouais:   
Euh bon, j'aurais du me taire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2007)

Tiens... En parlant de vieux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Yes! Moi aussi ça marche... mais ça fout la trouille quand même.
> 
> Si j'en crois ce site, j'aurais de l'ADN de SuperMoquette dans mes gênes....
> 
> *AVANT*:



Tiens, ça me rappelle kekchose, cette photo :mouais:


----------

